# Editorial Assistant vacancy at games mag



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't want to stick this in E&E cuz it'll get lost so I hope it's OK to post it here:

http://www.mediauk.com/newspapers/jobs/7451/editorial-assistant



> Editorial assistant, CVG.co.uk - Future Publishing Ltd - England
> 
> This job is located in London, England (map)
> 
> ...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks , I maight just apply for the hell of it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone have Charlie Brooker's number?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thanks , I maight just apply for the hell of it



It says about learning the ropes so I imagine it's quite juniour....but a fantastic opportunity for anyone who loves games and fancies their knack wiv werdz.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 10, 2009)

do you know what the pay's likely to be?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> do you know what the pay's likely to be?



No idea darling, I am on a media jobs alert thingy and that's all it says.


----------

